# garbage board...



## hynesdrywall

Go ahead, list em. What is the worst board you have used? I have 2

plasterrock
federal gypsum

Anyone else have trouble with these brands? Soft crumbly garbage.


----------



## Arey85

I refuse to use Lafarge...peels too easy. I only use national gypsum.


----------



## drywallOne

westrock and cgc are the best


----------



## 2buckcanuck

who makes the board with the "gypsum X" stamped on it,that stuff is crap


----------



## PainterJoe

*Avoid Chinese drywall . . .*

I use Duroc exclusively.

Stay away from anything made in China. There are too many problems around that stuff.

-
______________________
-
Roofing Indianapolis is a full-time job, too.


----------



## wnybassman

Mostly USG Sheetrock around here. There is some Gold Bond (??) around at times, and I believe they are the ones that have the "GridMarx" on them. That was kinda nice for hanging.

I have noticed on the USG stuff that there is a "hollow" on the back side about halfway into the taper, exactly where I used to like to put a screw. Sometimes this "hollow" is worse than others, you can really feel it with your hand. The past couple years I have actually hugged the shoulder a little more with those screws because I noticed the screws going to deep where I used to put them.

For the most part I have not noticed too much bad about the board itself. The handling of it between points A and B and C is getting terrible though.


----------



## moore

tough rock. heavy texture to paper, almost like hot rock.
if any sheetrock crumbles easily , could it be wet rock dried out??
i use alot of ng gridmark , its what they send me. whithin the last year i have noticed crumbing. i will not finish lowes rock , its outside in the weather. when wet rock outside runs low they replace it with dry rock from inside. makes NO sense to me. they are being sued for something i hear, not sure what it is!


----------



## vvdrywall

Pabco is terrible! Especially when they store it outside! I use Gold Bond mostly!


----------



## evolve991

LaFarge SUX!!! USG ties with LaFarge for too heavy sometimes. Gold Bond is the lightest 5/8" but the heaviest 1/2".


Ok guys lemme havit...I misread the Thread title...thought it said Garage board not garbage. Still my vote is vote Lafarge as the worst,Eagle Rock is a close second then we've had some rock that had NO name on it just timestamps and it was like ceramic! Seems like everybodys cousin is trying thier hand at gypsum board these days.


----------



## moore

TEMPLE-INLAND rock. ever used it?


----------



## evolve991

moore said:


> TEMPLE-INLAND rock. ever used it?


Yes we have. Its alot heavier than it needs to be. Ever wonder what companies are passing off as gypsum??


----------



## moore

evolve991 said:


> Yes we have. Its alot heavier than it needs to be. Ever wonder what companies are passing off as gypsum??


pro rock. another rough as$ board. 54s @ 48s. tuff rock. same. have little problems with n/g or usg. temple-inland rock { the worst}.n/g and usg are fine, but lots of the others have a rough tex to white side/face. i always cover entire board on ceilings,when slick, but i don't get paid to do that on walls. i know why it happens. they call it hot rock. board leaves factory before it's cure/ still hot / shrinks. these smalltimers have no room for storage . ship it out too soon.


----------



## rockdaddy

First opportunity you guys have to use the new USG Ultralite board do it. It will change your life forever. 40% lighter than anything else out there and 50% stronger.
I had the opportunity this week to use it in a house and actually put my tools on and worked with the hangers. I hung lids for half a day and felt fresh as a daisy. Good job USG!


----------



## moore

moore said:


> pro rock. another rough as$ board. 54s @ 48s. tuff rock. same. have little problems with n/g or usg. temple-inland rock { the worst}.n/g and usg are fine, but lots of the others have a rough tex to white side/face. i always cover entire board on ceilings,when slick, but i don't get paid to do that on walls. i know why it happens. they call it hot rock. board leaves factory before it's cure/ still hot / shrinks. these smalltimers have no room for storage . ship it out too soon.


???????


----------



## siddle

rockdaddy said:


> First opportunity you guys have to use the new USG Ultralite board do it. It will change your life forever. 40% lighter than anything else out there and 50% stronger.
> I had the opportunity this week to use it in a house and actually put my tools on and worked with the hangers. I hung lids for half a day and felt fresh as a daisy. Good job USG!


Would you use it over drywall for a basement install or is it just as good as the other versions out there?


----------



## alltex

I use whatever the local lumber yard has ,since its the only place around (exept home depo and i won,t have anything delivered from them)The only drywall supplyer is 90 miles away . He had Pabco on the last big house i did and it sucks,Too soft.But since i havent done anything over 100 sheets in about 6 months ,i aint gona worry about it. 2 years ago,when i was swamped i would have bitched up a storm.


----------



## 1drywaller

Lafarge is the worst board around here. Soft, crumbly, flexes too much, paper separates from core easily sometimes and I've had full houses worth of board delivered with round indents running the length of the board.


----------



## siddle

rockdaddy said:


> First opportunity you guys have to use the new USG Ultralite board do it. It will change your life forever. 40% lighter than anything else out there and 50% stronger.
> I had the opportunity this week to use it in a house and actually put my tools on and worked with the hangers. I hung lids for half a day and felt fresh as a daisy. Good job USG!


I've used it and I really love the stuff. The lighter weight is indeed noticeable. The backing is a little harder to score, but not a big deal. The gypsum core is a little harder, and seems like it is air entrained or something.


----------



## justadrywallguy

Lafarge is crap, 16 sheet of 54 x 12 came with the Proroc (which I am not to impressed with either) The Lafarge was the whitest gypsum I ever seen when I cut into it, really bright white. Menards buys whatever comes down the pike. Wish I had a better selection to choose from. Either Menards or pay out the nose from the local lumbar yard


----------



## moore

justadrywallguy said:


> Lafarge is crap, 16 sheet of 54 x 12 came with the Proroc (which I am not to impressed with either) The Lafarge was the whitest gypsum I ever seen when I cut into it, really bright white. Menards buys whatever comes down the pike. Wish I had a better selection to choose from. Either Menards or pay out the nose from the local lumbar yard


pro rock is not on my good side ... rough face,, crumbly ?


----------



## carpentaper

poo rock


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

lafarge is currently shipping junk outta their NY plant. If it says red team on the back be careful. The face paper delaminates and blisters just outside the taper usually on the block coat. It gets worse when the paint hits it and you have to go back to fix it for free. Thanks lafarge for costing me a couple a hunderd bucks. Maybe you suits should get off the golf course and sweat it in the factory instead


----------



## moore

Certainteed = Garbage.


----------



## moore

moore said:


> Certainteed = Garbage.


CERTAINTEED Is the worst board on the market! 

It's a coin toss! Good batch...Bad batch..Good batch...Bad batch .. 

They make pretty much make everything ...siding , roofing etc.. I've asked other trades about their thoughts of the products Certainteed makes. And they have no complaints !! 

I wish they would just STOP making wallboard !!!

In my travels.... with the boards at hand . National gypsum L/W Is about the best board in this area...N/G no longer makes regular board so the L/W Is all I see. 

The last few times I finished out the USG Regular board ...It was as bad or even worse than the Certainteed board as far as the high shoulders.

They can say what they want ! But the boards I hang and finish out now ain't the same **** It was years ago....


----------



## FAB

i have gotton some bad certainteed lately .Only thing i find bad about it is the inconsistantly high shoulders. Iv gotton some continental gypsum that was super super horrible recently though. paper delaming ,completely crooked shoulders that are curved and paper thin in the back of the taper. i think continental is Lafarge . 

i have been loving the NG gridmark though. Its almost perfect .If anything just a bit hard to snap but not complaining


----------



## moore

FAB said:


> i have been loving the NG gridmark though. Its almost perfect .If anything just a bit hard to snap but not complaining


Yes! National Gypsum has always had a good recess ..Even before they switched over to L/W. A soft crumbly board with fuzzy factory butts ....But always a nice recess!!! 
I may be wrong ..But I believe Certainteed and USG still Produce both the L/W And regular board and N/G Now only presses out L/W board .

BTW....The rounded over tapers on the Certainteed 54"s are horrible !! Nearly Impossibly for any hanger to fit tight!


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Yes! National Gypsum has always had a good recess ..Even before they switched over to L/W. A soft crumbly board with fuzzy factory butts ....But always a nice recess!!!
> I may be wrong ..But I believe Certainteed and USG still Produce both the L/W And regular board and N/G Now only presses out L/W board .
> 
> BTW....The rounded over tapers on the Certainteed 54"s are horrible !! Nearly Impossibly for any hanger to fit tight!


Moore, I played golf with the NG rep a couple weeks ago and they still do make the regular board. We still get regular 1/2" sometimes on our jobs. He said that the light rock is actually pure gypsum and the regular rock is only about 90%. He said they are well aware that some contractors don't like the light weight stuff and some of their tract home customers wont evern allow it on their job site. I may ask our supply house if we can get the standard 1/2" stocked on our jobs. May be a bit much to ask...


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Moore, I played golf with the NG rep a couple weeks ago and they still do make the regular board. We still get regular 1/2" sometimes on our jobs. He said that the light rock is actually pure gypsum and the regular rock is only about 90%. He said they are well aware that some contractors don't like the light weight stuff and some of their tract home customers wont evern allow it on their job site. I may ask our supply house if we can get the standard 1/2" stocked on our jobs. May be a bit much to ask...


Dang! Every time I've ever met up with a wallboard Rep
I took them to the job site! 

And your taking them golfing?? That's just wrong!


It's good to hear they still press the regular board . 
I Ain't seen a sheet of N/G regular board in 3 years.


----------



## moore

Here's the horse chit I've been dealing with !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz1cwck_0EE&list


----------



## McCallum and Sons

evolve991 said:


> LaFarge SUX!!! USG ties with LaFarge for too heavy sometimes. Gold Bond is the lightest 5/8" but the heaviest 1/2".
> 
> 
> Ok guys lemme havit...I misread the Thread title...thought it said Garage board not garbage. Still my vote is vote Lafarge as the worst,Eagle Rock is a close second then we've had some rock that had NO name on it just timestamps and it was like ceramic! Seems like everybodys cousin is trying thier hand at gypsum board these days.


The ceramic type board is maybe Hardboard the tile backer. I agree that Toughrock sucks bad, it's very porous and breaks easily, some will have really deep recess then others hardly at all. USG used to be top of the line not long ago but anymore they all suck. It think it has something to do with the recycle content of the paper. Just this last week I did a house that was built in 2000 and the upstairs was unfinished but the board was stocked and you wouldn't believe the difference. In quality. I have 6 sheets left, I hate to cut it up.


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Dang! Every time I've ever met up with a wallboard Rep
> I took them to the job site!
> 
> And your taking them golfing?? That's just wrong!
> 
> 
> It's good to hear they still press the regular board .
> I Ain't seen a sheet of N/G regular board in 3 years.


Lol I didn't take anyone golfing. Our supply house likes to golf with us and will sign us up for tournaments that they sponsor. Our supply house teamed us up with our supply rep and the NG rep. He was a nice guy and was aware of the problems we mentioned. We didn't talk much business however as the drinks were free all day :jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

thefinisher said:


> We didn't talk much business however as the drinks were free all day :jester:


You sell out.:jester:

Get a few drinks in me and I'll tell you how I feel.


----------



## thefinisher

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You sell out.:jester:
> 
> Get a few drinks in me and I'll tell you how I feel.


 All the beer you can drink, moonshine, and food catered all day long..... yeah I may have sold out a bit. I did tell him we didn't particularly care for the light rock though. I believe he said that the gypsum put into the light rock wasn't actually mined gypsum but a synthetic gypsum..... Believe it is sourced from a different process but comes out pure gypsum. So I don't think the board is pumped full of air as some believe.


----------



## FAB

I cant get regular board anymore no matter who i deal with by me. Hey do you have any regular board . Supply: Of course we do we got tons of regular lightweight board.


----------



## mld

thefinisher said:


> All the beer you can drink, moonshine, and food catered all day long..... yeah I may have sold out a bit. I did tell him we didn't particularly care for the light rock though. I believe he said that the gypsum put into the light rock wasn't actually mined gypsum but a synthetic gypsum..... Believe it is sourced from a different process but comes out pure gypsum. So I don't think the board is pumped full of air as some believe.


Haven't you ever looked at the ****? Of course it's full of air!!! That's why it swells up and expands and does all sorts of crap. Do you really expect the company reps to tell you the truth!!???? If they admitted what a Pile of junk their product is they would have to eat millions. Of course their product is awesome and better than ever!! BUL****


----------



## moore

McCallum and Sons said:


> I have 6 sheets left, I hate to cut it up.



Cut a piece of the recess off of a board And send It to the manufacture so they can study It!!!! 


They have 'go green' children running the show. That's the biggest problem we have with these manufactures .


----------



## thefinisher

mld said:


> Haven't you ever looked at the ****? Of course it's full of air!!! That's why it swells up and expands and does all sorts of crap. Do you really expect the company reps to tell you the truth!!???? If they admitted what a Pile of junk their product is they would have to eat millions. Of course their product is awesome and better than ever!! BUL****


He didn't say anything about their product being awesome. He thought the regular board was better as well. Also, haven't seen the board we get swell up or expand. If anything it is just a bit crumbly.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I was going to address a thread to this, but now I dont have to

Just cant do level 4 work with any of this drywall no more, plus they make the bevells so deep now. you would swear its made foe the average home owner doing reno work. just fill bevel level, coat entire sheet of rock and sand. Their work might look better than a pro doing level 4 work these days.

first with the deep bevell

Talking with another taping bud I had not seen in awhile , he jokingly said "if your not out of a house in 6 days, u will get stuck coating your flats again" Mainly bc of the deep bevell it finally dries and shrinks back on either side of the tape. Last house I experimented going over wall flats with a 6" knife sideways, but if i had a 7" box, I would of went 10,7,12,,,and it seemed to work, but it's a extra step now. Reason for going 10 inch first is bc the drywall surface is so rough, it affects the coating. you can see skipping/humping through the flats, worse on the butts. Plus any standup bevells have to be prefilled or they will flash. At least no one has called me out on top bevell along the ceilings yet.

Now lets address the surface area of the rock

I'm old, and I remember the days when the halogen lights came out. They would shine those bloody lights down the walls after prime, and send us back to fix. It cost us dearly, but it also made us better tapers. The product we were taping over was a far superior product, so we just had to concern ourselves with TAPER ERROR

Now this recycled paper crap and pumped full of air or fake gypsum crap is horrible. This new stuff gives you taper error in your work because it is so rough.It's impossible now to do perfect/good level 4 work. So the way the market works these days (since Ive been in this trade)Is we shall have to do more work or steps for the same rate of pay. And over time, you shall have to implement level 5 work for the price of level 4 work.

So if any drywall manufacturer is reading my post, can you please give this 52 year old taper a job at one of your factories. I have not yet experienced getting paid for putting out a crappy product yet in my life.

Please reply to my DWT in house mail box plz,,, if your hiring :thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Good to see you here. Just not the same without you.:yes:


----------



## moore

The problem I'm having with Certainteed and N/G In the last 6 months or so Is no recess ! After the tape there's nothing left . But plenty of recess on each side of the shoulders !


This chit use to be easy !!


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Haven't you ever looked at the ****? Of course it's full of air!!! That's why it swells up and expands and does all sorts of crap. Do you really expect the company reps to tell you the truth!!???? If they admitted what a Pile of junk their product is they would have to eat millions. Of course their product is awesome and better than ever!! BUL****


No Mike . He just buys It!!


----------



## MrWillys

If you buy enough board and it takes extra labor to finish it you call out the manufacturers rep, and get a charge back agreement for extra labor. You'd be surprised how fast it gets fixed when they have too pay for it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

MrWillys said:


> If you buy enough board and it takes extra labor to finish it you call out the manufacturers rep, and get a charge back agreement for extra labor. You'd be surprised how fast it gets fixed when they have too pay for it.


I've been down that road. The reps came out a few times. They paid once, boned us the second time, then told the supplier to stop sending us their rock. NG board. No Good is what it stands for.:whistling2:


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> If you buy enough board and it takes extra labor to finish it you call out the manufacturers rep, and get a charge back agreement for extra labor. You'd be surprised how fast it gets fixed when they have too pay for it.


That's the funniest post I've read In YEARS!!! 

They don't give a **** Willy !!! I've had the smoke blown up my ass too many times to know ! They don't care. If they did ? Do you think we would still be bitching about the garbage ? 


with you being a hanger Willy I really don't think you realize what an issue the high shoulders are for a finisher.


----------



## moore

Bottom line for me Is this ! 8-10 years ago I didn't know what bad board was . Before Certainteed and the Light weight boards everything was fine! My job was easy !!!


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> That's the funniest post I've read In YEARS!!!
> 
> They don't give a **** Willy !!! I've had the smoke blown up my ass too many times to know ! They don't care. If they did ? Do you think we would still be bitching about the garbage ?
> 
> 
> with you being a hanger Willy I really don't think you realize what an issue the high shoulders are for a finisher.


 Moore, I'm serious as a heart attack. We've had board where it's run with a dirty roller with little dimples, and high shoulders. We have a meeting with the rep, taping foreman, and whomever to agree on added labor and charge them for the extra time.
When they have to pay for their screw up it gets fixed. I've gotten 3 semi's full of board in a single day that is so fresh it's still hot from the oven. Squeaky wheel gets the grease, so start squeaking!


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Moore, I'm serious as a heart attack. We've had board where it's run with a dirty roller with little dimples, and high shoulders. We have a meeting with the rep, taping foreman, and whomever to agree on added labor and charge them for the extra time.
> When they have to pay for their screw up it gets fixed. I've gotten 3 semi's full of board in a single day that is so fresh it's still hot from the oven. Squeaky wheel gets the grease, so start squeaking!


I gave up Willy ! They won!


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I've been down that road. The reps came out a few times. They paid once, boned us the second time, then told the supplier to stop sending us their rock. NG board. No Good is what it stands for.:whistling2:


I can see this, but most companies I worked for the sales reps listened. Buy 100,000 feet a month and you get weekends at resorts with show tickets. The box units at the Giants games are catered.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I can see this, but most companies I worked for the sales reps listened. Buy 100,000 feet a month and you get weekends at resorts with show tickets. The box units at the Giants games are catered.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmwqnqL3Hbg


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

MrWillys said:


> I can see this, but most companies I worked for the sales reps listened. Buy 100,000 feet a month and you get weekends at resorts with show tickets. The box units at the Giants games are catered.


We're in the 100,000 ft range, give or take, it depends on the month.
Since the lightweight went into production, there's been problems.
USG make's the best LW around here. National sucks but not as bad as the certainteed. The National and CertainTeed aren't even lightweight compared to the USG. 
Things may be culturally different here on the east coast when compared to your region. Your reps may not be as complacent.


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> We're in the 100,000 ft range, give or take, it depends on the month.
> Since the lightweight went into production, there's been problems.
> USG make's the best LW around here. National sucks but not as bad as the certainteed. The National and CertainTeed aren't even lightweight compared to the USG.
> Things may be culturally different here on the east coast when compared to your region. Your reps may not be as complacent.


 You may be right, and we always had backing from the Wall and Ceiling Association who would document it was out of spec. I've never seen lightweight drywall! However, high shoulders is caused by the edge hardener not being mixed properly with standard compound and going past the bevel.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

with out a doubt, recycled board

wait till Gordie catches this post, whoowee he will hit the roof...:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

One rep told me the issue began once the recess forms were changed from shoes to rollers. But of coarse he claimed the board was within tolerance.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> One rep told me the issue began once the recess forms were changed from shoes to rollers. But of coarse he claimed the board was within tolerance.


Are sure It's not rollers to shoes.?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Are sure It's not rollers to shoes.?


I don't think I'm mistaken. I understood him to say the rollers wouldn't wear as quick shoes.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> high shoulders is caused by the edge hardener not being mixed properly with standard compound and going past the bevel.


Whatcha talkin bout willis??


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't think I'm mistaken. I understood him to say the rollers wouldn't wear as quick shoes.


The last rep I spoke with said most wallboard manufactures have done away with the rollers .. Now most use a pie shaped wedge . To press the recess . It's less maintenance for them . The rollers wear down quicker .

IDK.... I do know years ago any board was as good as another . But these days any board seems to be as bad as the other. It's less maintenance for them . The rollers wear down quicker .They don't have to shut down production as often to change the rollers .


----------



## moore

moore said:


> The last rep I spoke with said most wallboard manufactures have done away with the rollers .. Now most use a pie shaped wedge . To press the recess . It's less maintenance for them . The rollers wear down quicker .They don't have to shut down production as often to change the rollers .
> 
> IDK.... I do know years ago any board was as good as another . But these days any board seems to be as bad as the other.


....


----------



## gazman

MrWillys said:


> You may be right, and we always had backing from the Wall and Ceiling Association who would document it was out of spec. I've never seen lightweight drywall! However, high shoulders is caused by the edge hardener not being mixed properly with standard compound and going past the bevel.


That is something different. Our manufacturers try to tell us that there's no such thing as high shoulders :whistling2: I will have to let them know that they do exist and that there is a cause. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't think I'm mistaken. I understood him to say the rollers wouldn't wear as quick shoes.


last time I talked to a rep with issues with the certainteed high shoulders, was a few years ago. I remember him constantly saying they had 2 plants having issues with the rollers. Weather it was issues with the rollers, or that they switched the rollers, I dont remember. Think one plant was in missisauga canada, and the other was in virginia or Pennsylvania or something like that.

So from what my short memory sorta remembers, it was more of a roller issue. Not trying to pick sides, but it is good to mention the last time i worked with certainteed,,, their issues were fixed,,,,, for now lol:whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys

MrWillys said:


> High shoulders is caused by the edge hardener not being mixed properly with standard compound and going past the bevel.





moore said:


> Whatcha talkin bout Willys??


 The compound used on the rolled edges is like hot mud so it doesn't crumble when handling as compared to the base core gypsum. As we all know, hot mud doesn't shrink as much as other muds, so when allowed to go past the bevel it creates a high shoulder once baked dry.

As I've said, dirty rollers leaving dimples, high shoulders, and out of square butt cuts from the factory are not new. However, it may have been exacerbated in recent times with the introduction of these new lightweight compounds.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Maybe I am mistaken, It was three years ago, or so. Fr8 was there, maybe he'll chime in. 
Either way I'm glad I'm not finishing anymore.:thumbup:
I'm done fixing it for free.:whistling2:


----------



## fr8train

It's still an issue, but I haven't had to do deal with it as a problem in the entire house. Lately anyway.

There was that one duplex we did where we striped almost the entire house with your 5.5" box.... blah


----------



## icerock drywall

yep..

so if I did not hang this job I would have never of found this till it was painted ...it was on the seam:furious:

so this rock fire code and if there is pops like this can USG get sued if there was a fire?


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> yep..
> 
> so if I did not hang this job I would have never of found this till it was painted ...it was on the seam:furious:
> 
> so this rock fire code and if there is pops like this can USG get sued if there was a fire?


moore where you at on this?


----------



## D A Drywall

No way they would ever find that after a fire. Before a fire that sheet wouldn't pass code if an inspector saw it.


----------



## icerock drywall

D A Drywall said:


> No way they would ever find that after a fire. Before a fire that sheet wouldn't pass code if an inspector saw it.


but if we spread the word ....would that help fix all this crap rock they make...because its not fire code if its not 5/8 thick


----------



## D A Drywall

icerock drywall said:


> but if we spread the word ....would that help fix all this crap rock they make...because its not fire code if its not 5/8 thick


Your so right Ice. Who knows what they've been hiding between the paper. It will have to change if they are going to be held accountable.


----------



## icerock drywall

D A Drywall said:


> Your so right Ice. Who knows what they've been hiding between the paper. It will have to change if they are going to be held accountable.


we need to find the right people to talk to.


----------



## scottktmrider

Last week we got about 60 sheets of type x.we we're cutting like 6" off the butt and you had to beat it with a hammer to get it to break. and we were hanging on 20 gauge studs and the seam was so dense that the screws would strip or break the seam. not just break the paper but bust through the seam. the taper showed my where the shoulders had only about an 1" of recess, all the years I've been hanging never seen it. it was so dense it remained me of MDF board.
The board came from negwer materials. the biggest supplyer in st Louis not like some po dunk lumber yard


----------



## humanbox

I'm not sure how it works in other countries but it helps if u use a brand of board that has been appraised,this will eliminate the installer from fault asl long as it has been fixed to code specification.
Its also important to understand how sheets are made and how there stored ect


----------



## icerock drywall

humanbox said:


> I'm not sure how it works in other countries but it helps if u use a brand of board that has been appraised,this will eliminate the installer from fault asl long as it has been fixed to code specification.
> Its also important to understand how sheets are made and how there stored ect


I have been to a drywall plant and know how its made...ITS BAD ROCK THATS IT...


----------



## humanbox

I thought this website was for professional finishers :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall

humanbox said:


> I thought this website was for professional finishers :whistling2:


I think dwt might be over your head


----------



## D A Drywall

Hey Ice you and Moore rock this place!!


----------



## moore

humanbox said:


> I thought this website was for professional finishers :whistling2:


It is.


----------



## super rocker

humanbox said:


> I thought this website was for professional finishers :whistling2:


I guess not. No mention of professional hangers?:icon_cry:


----------



## icerock drywall

super rocker said:


> I guess not. No mention of professional hangers?:icon_cry:


the hangers are my best friends...good hangers make me very happy:thumbup:


----------



## humanbox

icerock drywall said:


> I think dwt might be over your head


 don't worry about me,I'm pretty sure I can navigate a forum.


----------



## moore

humanbox said:


> don't worry about me,I'm pretty sure I can navigate a forum.


I'm sure you can!! You just keep your distance from me. Perv!! :jester:


----------



## D A Drywall

Lmao! Didn't that ram have Two-buck's face on it?


----------



## nodnarb

Are you ****ing kidding me. 
http://puu.sh/guqk2/7fac8d4af9.jpg 

As a commercial guy this screws me pretty good on standups. 32 sheets, all 47 7/8~. FML


----------



## icerock drywall

nodnarb said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me.
> http://puu.sh/guqk2/7fac8d4af9.jpg
> 
> As a commercial guy this screws me pretty good on standups. 32 sheets, all 47 7/8~. FML


what...did you have to cut your t square down to hang ths job?


----------



## eastex1963

*Georgia Pacific*

Georgia Pacific TODAY. See my post today.......worst I've seen. And this is from the factory. I'm thinking my contractor's supplier got a great deal on this mess.


----------



## Square Foot

Just had a meeting with a GP rep last week over garbage that was sent to the job.

5 months ago, it was a meeting with a Lafarge ( before the name change ) rep. 

Nothing changes!


----------



## moore

Square Foot said:


> Just had a meeting with a GP rep last week over garbage that was sent to the job.
> 
> 5 months ago, it was a meeting with a Lafarge ( before the name change ) rep.
> 
> Nothing changes!


Smoke blowers. They don't care. If they had the balls to tell you the truth.....that's what they'd say...we don't care!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> Smoke blowers. They don't care. If they had the balls to tell you the truth.....that's what they'd say...we don't care!



I have complained about garbage board at the gypsum supply warehouse, ( great lakes gypsum) The gentleman behind the counter says "everybody loves it" i'm the only one who doesn't like it. 

The delivery guy tells me everybody hates it. 

You need to get the attention of the shareholders. Our opinion doesn't matter, even though we do this for a living and the shareholders don't. 

Convince the shareholders it is a garbage product, then maybe will see a change. 


http://youtu.be/wtJ1Gnh9wPU


----------



## Square Foot

" I have complained about garbage board at the gypsum supply warehouse, ( great lakes gypsum) The gentleman behind the counter says "everybody loves it" i'm the only one who doesn't like it."

Of course, always deny problems. It's like contacting Apple computer and telling them that there's a problem with their new gadget or update. Response: "well, this is the first time we've heard of it". Yet...online is littered with complaints.


----------



## moore

We are drywallers . And you know who controls the labor force in our field these days !! If they complain too much ..They may be sent back home . But then ! Most of the hacks don't know a good board from a bad board ..They just slap it up and move along . 

Custom finishers are a dying breed That's for damn sure!


----------



## johnny_bravo00

Noticing that pretty much any sheet I pull onto my site now has the butt joints off. Whether its 1/2 or 5/8, Lightweight, standard, or type X. 
I remember I could butt them end to end and I could count on the sheets being dead straight afterwards. That's a thing of the past now. Sheets have a gap at the top (or bottom) on the butts, and the beveled edges are tight as can be. First noticed the change about 3 years ago.


----------



## MrWillys

johnny_bravo00 said:


> Noticing that pretty much any sheet I pull onto my site now has the butt joints off. Whether its 1/2 or 5/8, Lightweight, standard, or type X.
> I remember I could butt them end to end and I could count on the sheets being dead straight afterwards. That's a thing of the past now. Sheets have a gap at the top (or bottom) on the butts, and the beveled edges are tight as can be. First noticed the change about 3 years ago.


Call the supplier and even better the manufacturers Rep and tell them you want a credit for extra work. Get him to come out and look and it will get fixed. If they don't know they can't fix it.


----------



## fr8train

Plenty of people have talked to/ had reps out and yet the board is still crap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

fr8train said:


> Plenty of people have talked to/ had reps out and yet the board is still crap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We would get the Rep and the Drywall Association involved when we had issues and get paid to fix it. Out of square butts is a cutter adjustment. If you don't complain then you are part of the problem.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> We would get the Rep and the Drywall Association involved when we had issues and get paid to fix it. Out of square butts is a cutter adjustment. If you don't complain then you are part of the problem.


Oh I'm a problem alright ! They hate me !! Because of of all the calls I've made and all the bitching I've done !! I'm done with reps..[smoke blowers] 


This Is 2016 Scott ! The plants don't give a **** what you think of their worthless products!


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Oh I'm a problem alright ! They hate me !! Because of of all the calls I've made and all the bitching I've done !! I'm done with reps..[smoke blowers]
> 
> 
> This Is 2016 Scott ! The plants don't give a **** what you think of their worthless products!


You're structured different. The manufacturers and contractors belong to the drywall association which is now the Wall and Ceiling association. When they have to start paying you then it's a different thing. Reps are salesman which are a step up from a child molester. I get that but when it comes out of their pockets their managers want to know why. Maybe you're right that it's 2016 but it worked for us and the system is still in place in the West.

http://www.wcc-ny.com/

http://www.wallandceilingalliance.org/


----------



## D A Drywall

Reps are salesman which are a step up from a child molester. 

Lmao! I will have to mention that sentiment to my rep. He will probably stop giving me t-shirts though.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Oh I'm a problem alright ! They hate me !! Because of of all the calls I've made and all the bitching I've done !! I'm done with reps..[smoke blowers]
> 
> 
> This Is 2016 Scott ! The plants don't give a **** what you think of their worthless products!


A sales rep told the yard to stop selling us their board.:yes:
We let them know about the issues and they don't want to hear it.
Here's a hint,,, NG


----------



## fr8train

P.A. ROCKER said:


> A sales rep told the yard to stop selling us their board.:yes:
> 
> We let them know about the issues and they don't want to hear it.
> 
> Here's a hint,,, NG




If I remember correctly, "first we've heard of it" and " no one else is complaining".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys

I guess the ABC doesn't do anything for you guys like the Wall and Ceiling and the AGC does for us?

http://agc-ca.org/


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> If I remember correctly, "first we've heard of it" and " no one else is complaining".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a certainteed rep tell me ...''but some finishers like high shoulders!'' 

I told him..'' Your full of ****!!''


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> I had a certainteed rep tell me ...''but some finishers like high shoulders!''
> 
> I told him..'' Your full of ****!!''


The Certainteed we get is union made :yes:.
It's as heavy as the old-type board, not lightweight at all, routs and screws nice. Cuts clean but it's hard to break because it's absolutely loaded with fiberglass. 
From what I recall the shoulders were the worst in the business,,,, I'm glad I haven't been finishing cause I hang a lot of it stocked by Pro-Build. They damage 80%+ of every sheet they stock.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> The Certainteed we get is union made :yes:.
> It's as heavy as the old-type board, not lightweight at all, routs and screws nice. Cuts clean but it's hard to break because it's absolutely loaded with fiberglass.
> From what I recall the shoulders were the worst in the business,,,, I'm glad I haven't been finishing cause I hang a lot of it stocked by Pro-Build. They damage 80%+ of every sheet they stock.


I've been lucky ..I haven't seen that chit in a while .. apparently I wasn't the only one raising a fuss . Commonwealth stopped pushing it . The damage .from what I could tell was between the bundles . Which tells me it's factory damage .


----------



## Atomicdrywall

johnny_bravo00 said:


> Noticing that pretty much any sheet I pull onto my site now has the butt joints off. Whether its 1/2 or 5/8, Lightweight, standard, or type X.
> I remember I could butt them end to end and I could count on the sheets being dead straight afterwards. That's a thing of the past now. Sheets have a gap at the top (or bottom) on the butts, and the beveled edges are tight as can be. First noticed the change about 3 years ago.


I don't know about your side of the pond but board in the u.k went down hill years ago. They simply stopped bothering with quality control. 

Each manufacturer has their own special type of problem but they all have issues and consistently so.

The worst part of the job I leave is not the areas with compound on them, it's the crap board in between those areas that lets the job down.


----------



## VANMAN

Atomicdrywall said:


> I don't know about your side of the pond but board in the u.k went down hill years ago. They simply stopped bothering with quality control.
> 
> Each manufacturer has their own special type of problem but they all have issues and consistently so.
> 
> The worst part of the job I leave is not the areas with compound on them, it's the crap board in between those areas that lets the job down.


Lafarge has to b the worst with that rounded edge at the bevel!!


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Ha we have/ had lararge over here 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

Densglass sucks


----------



## gopherstateguy

Certainteed easi-lite wall and ceiling. Huge lump on the edge of the sheet that is higher than the shoulder. Full length of multiple sheets.


----------



## Mudslinger

[email protected], that's a bad one. Certainteed can be some weird board it can keep on moving with every coat you put over it.


----------



## gopherstateguy

Mudslinger said:


> [email protected], that's a bad one. Certainteed can be some weird board it can keep on moving with every coat you put over it.


I'm not looking forward to trying to make this look good, 36'X16' ceiling with 3 flats and windows perpendicular to flats.


----------



## gopherstateguy

Done. Sorry about the sideways pics. Tech dinosaur here.


----------



## Mudslinger

looks like it turned out nice.:thumbsup: Now if a guy could get compensated for all the extra handwork.


----------



## MrWillys

Get in touch with the manufacturers representative and raise heck and ask to be compensated. Anything short of this makes you conplicite in this poor quality.


----------



## Wimpy65

MrWillys said:


> Get in touch with the manufacturers representative and raise heck and ask to be compensated. Anything short of this makes you conplicite in this poor quality.


I agree with you Scott. Every time I've done that, I've actually received compensation from the drywall manufacturers!
:yes:
Sadly, it hasn't helped improve the quality of the drywall.


----------

